# UPDATE! Houston Meet Jan 19



## phastphuker (Jan 3, 2003)

TEAMNIO has arranged a meet with their member and all are invited to join. Bring your family and friends. 

My apologies if you are in NIO already and recieved a PM from myself. Just trying to help make it strong.

Date/Time: Jan 19/2p

Start location: TBA

Late Lunch?

Caravan to Galveston

End Location: I have picked out a spot that would be great in Galveston on a public (city) parking lot on the west end of the island. Close to the water and a grassy hill, sappy I know but it is a nice spot. This time of year parking should not be an issue there. It is a nice spot for about 30 cars or so to park side by side, not parellel as on the seawall itself. 

Dinner will be in Galveston, pending on the temp on where, inside or outside. 

Break up when you have to go.

Nissan owners need a presence in Houston. The "club" has great ideals and maybe you could check out the site. 

I would like to get a head count either reply to the post or to niostyle.

Thanks in advance and hope to see you all there.


----------



## NIOstyle (Oct 17, 2002)

*Update and INFORMATION - PLZ Read!*

Thanks Fred! Terrific work.

Hi everyone in Houston and the surrounding areas,
We're inviting those that want to attend our monthly gathering. We are planning on having a convoy from the Galleria *leaving at "exactly 2pm" *from the Jamba Juice on Westheimer and Post Oak. We will be waiting on the Post Oak side of their parking lot. You can see me with my Altima and the TEAM N.I.O. logo on the windshield. 

From there, we will caravan our way to Galveston via I-45 South. where we will hit 61st street (in Galveston). 
Take a right on 61st towards the water. Once you hit the SEAWALL, we will be taking a right and continue on till we hit the very very end. 

There we will play a friendly game of football most likely non-tackle since we aren't sure of the weather. NOTE: if you have a football bring it. Then we will be taking pictures so bring your cameras or video cameras. When it gets close to dinner, we'd like to ask those that are coming to pitch in so that we can go buy buckets of fried chicken and just party on the beach. If the weather gets too cold, then we'll go to the hamburger joint a few blocks from there. 

Again, * please R.S.V.P.* so we won't miss anyone during the CARAVAN and so that we can make more than two teams!!!!

MAP:


If you need directions from Mapquest:
CLICK HERE FOR MAPQUEST 

*(BE AWARE... Looking at mapquest, we will be on SEAWALL BLVD all the way to the water. Mapquest doesn't have an address for that)*

Thanks Everyone!


THIS IS AN ALL FAMILY EVENT. So you can bring your wives, girlfriends, husbands, brother, sister, children, dog, cat, GOLDFISH, whatever!!!


----------



## NIOstyle (Oct 17, 2002)

*BY the way - Weather update.*

BY the way.... The weather is going to be great!!!

Brought to you by weather.com on Jan. 19th
Day.........
High:
56°F 
Mostly Sunny 

Wind:
From the South Southeast at 11 mph 

Precip: 10 % 
Max. Humidity: 75 % 
UV Index: 5 Moderate 

NIGHT.......... 
Low:
45°F 

Partly Cloudy 

Wind:
From the South Southeast at 7 mph 
Precip: 10 % 
Max. Humidity: 82 % 

Thank you, See you there!


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Have fun dudez!
George, I'll be seeing YOU in March.


----------



## NIOstyle (Oct 17, 2002)

Yeah Alex! For March it'll be great to go to Dallas. I think there's no more snow right?


----------



## phastphuker (Jan 3, 2003)

neo I need an e-mail address for you, I have map for you. with 3 different proposed routes through G-town, 2 fried chicken restaurant locations and X marks the spot. You better want it, it took me awhile.LOL.

Anyone else interested post your e-mail address below and I will send it. It is zip filed. I have both though if you do not have winzip.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

NIOstyle said:


> *Yeah Alex! For March it'll be great to go to Dallas. I think there's no more snow right?  *


No snow bro!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

if u wouldve done this a few weeks earlier i couldve gone.. but now im back in cali.. dunno when i be back in dallas.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *if u wouldve done this a few weeks earlier i couldve gone.. but now im back in cali.. dunno when i be back in dallas. *


Well Liu, our club has meets every month, usually in 
the middle of the month. Check out our forum and/or website
every once in a while, so you'll know in advance next time...


----------



## NIOstyle (Oct 17, 2002)

Well, the weather is looking better. Now there's no rain. Temp is 59 high and 49 low. Not a bad day at all!


----------



## NIOstyle (Oct 17, 2002)

CLICK HERE FOR JAMBA JUICE MAP


----------



## phastphuker (Jan 3, 2003)

Back to top you go.


----------

